# Nationalspielerin



## collins (3 Juni 2011)

Zur bald beginnenden Frauenfussball-WM :

Welche Nationalspielerin gefällt Euch am besten?

Ich entscheide mich für Simone Laudehr und die halbe niederländische
Mannschaft :WOW:


----------



## Punisher (3 Juni 2011)

Philipp Lahm


----------



## collins (3 Juni 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> Philipp Lahm



Der ist schon putzig - zählt aber zum Handgepäck :WOW:


----------



## Tomstrom (3 Juni 2011)

Natürlich simone laudehr!


----------



## DerSisko (4 Juni 2011)

Ganz klar: Anja Mittag
Wurde leider nicht vom "Damenbärtchen" nominiert ...


----------



## begoodtonite (4 Juni 2011)

Horst Hrubesch


----------



## collins (6 Juni 2011)

begoodtonite schrieb:


> Horst Hrubesch



Ein Fan der `alten Schule`...


----------



## obiwan12 (6 Juni 2011)

Kim Kulig und Jennifer Popp


----------



## buffalo12 (6 Juni 2011)

Simone Laudehr!


----------



## affekop (8 Juni 2011)

ganz klar fatmire bajramaj:thumbup:


----------



## congo64 (8 Juni 2011)

affekop schrieb:


> ganz klar fatmire bajramaj:thumbup:



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bender.66 (9 Juni 2011)

Fatmire Bajramaj :WOW:


----------



## lisaplenske (9 Juni 2011)

kim kulig


----------



## Google2 (19 Juni 2011)

Simone Laudehr und Jennifer Popp


----------



## Google2 (19 Juni 2011)

Popp ist sau gut im verhältniss der Frauen


----------



## springer (6 Juli 2011)

Bajramaj


----------



## Franky70 (10 Juli 2011)

Saskia Bartusiak


----------



## FCB_Cena (10 Juli 2011)

Fatmire


----------



## tobop (11 Juli 2011)

Saskia Bartusiak my love


----------



## Fußballer (14 Juli 2011)

Inka Grings..trotz 32 Jahren


----------



## düdüm (14 Juli 2011)

Alexandra Popp und Kim Kulig sind beide schon ganz nett:thumbup:


----------



## BlueLynne (14 Juli 2011)

da scheint bei einigen noch nicht angekommen zu sein , daß die Frauen tollen Fußball spielen und mit den Langweilern und dem Gekicke der Männer nicht nur mithalten können

ich wähle alle


----------



## Elander (15 Juli 2011)

Also ich find ja Alenxandra Popp, Kim Kulig und Melanie Behringer ganz niedlich


----------



## Cherubini (15 Juli 2011)

Lena Goeßling, Kim Kulig


----------



## Airbourne (15 Juli 2011)

Alexandra Popp <3 und Kim Kulig


----------



## Marius15694 (17 Juli 2011)

Kim kulig


----------



## rachelinke (5 Sep. 2011)

lena goeßling und kim kulig hat auch ganz nette argumente


----------



## Sassi (25 Nov. 2011)

mit abstand für mich die saskia bartusiak,saskia ist einfach großartig


----------



## Freibier (5 Feb. 2012)

Lira Bajramaj
&
Daniela Löwenberg 
Alexandra Popp 
Kim Kulig


----------



## Black Cat (6 Feb. 2012)

Ganz klar:

Alexandra Popp
Lira Bajramaj
Simone Laudehr

:thumbup:


----------



## derbeste (29 Sep. 2012)

collins schrieb:


> Simone Laudehr





Tomstrom schrieb:


> simone laudehr!





buffalo12 schrieb:


> Simone Laudehr!





Google2 schrieb:


> Simone Laudehr





Black Cat schrieb:


> Simone Laudehr



'nuff said


----------



## birgithzber (30 Sep. 2012)

linda bresonik


----------



## birgithzber (30 Sep. 2012)

aber birgit prinz ist wegen ihrer leistungen auch gesetzt


----------



## birgithzber (30 Sep. 2012)

habe celia mal persönlich getroffen- sehr nett und äusserst attraktiv


----------



## Skyfly100 (19 Okt. 2012)

Simone Laudehr


----------



## lueb08 (1 Nov. 2012)

Lena Goeßling
Alex Popp
Kim Kulig
Verena Faißt


----------



## black112 (18 Nov. 2012)

fatmire bajramaj
Linda Bresonik


----------



## luv (25 Juli 2013)

fatmire bajramaj
Lena Goeßling


----------



## cosanostra (29 Juli 2013)

Definitiv Saskia Bartusiak!!!!!!!


----------



## wertzuiop007 (19 Aug. 2013)

luv schrieb:


> fatmire bajramaj
> Lena Goeßling


sowie Simone Laudehr


----------



## Sawyer12 (12 Sep. 2013)

Lotta Schellin - Viktoria Schnaderbeck - Lena Goeßling - Svenja Huth


----------



## 307898X2 (12 Sep. 2013)

Fußballer schrieb:


> Inka Grings..trotz 32 Jahren



und lotta Schelin


----------



## Fuechslein (11 Okt. 2013)

Celia Sasic (früher Celia Okoyino da Mbabi)



 

Einfach nur süß, aber in zwischen leider vergeben...


----------



## DonEnrico (21 Okt. 2013)

affekop schrieb:


> ganz klar fatmire bajramaj:thumbup:



Bin ich auch der Meinung!


----------



## hamburgstyler89 (23 Okt. 2013)

Nadine Keßler finde ich auch extrem hübsch!


----------



## hamburgstyler89 (23 Okt. 2013)

Kim Kulig ist auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## Chamser81 (24 Okt. 2013)

Allgemein sind unsere Nationalspielerinnen hübscher geworden. Wenn ich die aktuellen mit denen der 90er oder des letzten Jahrzehnts vergleiche, gibt es vergleichsweise so einige richtig attraktive Frauen!

Richtig gefallen davon tun mir die süße Leonie Maier, Melanie Leupolz, Sara Däbritz, Lena Lotzen und vor allem die Lena Goeßling.


----------



## Sawyer12 (24 Okt. 2013)

Lena Goeßling schaut sehr gut aus. Tolle Bräune, herrlich blaue Augen und die Lippen verführend


----------



## DonEnrico (30 Okt. 2013)

Fatmire Bajramaj


----------

